# New ENTJ here. Say hello!



## justxher (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello all! 

So this looks pretty interesting. :blushed:

Tell me about yourselves!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings justxher and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum justxher. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Long walks on the beach, intimate conversation, and coffee on Sunday mornings are all things I enjoy. Except I'm not joking.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello! 
I'm Holly  But I used to be Dave.












But now I'm a real woman :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to our forum :happy:*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hello, and Welcome to personalitycafe. *


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

justxher said:


> Hello all!
> 
> So this looks pretty interesting. :blushed:
> 
> Tell me about yourselves!


Greetings justxher! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us.roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Would you like some cake?


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café, justxher! :happy:
If you have any (technical) questions or problems about the forum, let me know. 
I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

justxher said:


> Hello all!
> 
> So this looks pretty interesting. :blushed:
> 
> Tell me about yourselves!


Hi. Welcome to the forum. I think you'll find all this information really fascinating if you decide to really look into it.


----------



## justxher (Oct 12, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Welcome to the Cafe. Would you like some cake?


As long as its low in fat:laughing:


And thank you all for the welcomes!


----------



## justxher (Oct 12, 2009)

Also, would anyone be able to tell me how this compares to typeC ?? Is anybody on both?!


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

My fellow INFJs are funny today.

I don't think I can top theirs.

So I'll just say hi.

I'm Bethany. But you can call me Irulan if you forget. haha


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello! **Welcome to the Forum!** :happy:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome learn and have fun.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

justxher said:


> Also, would anyone be able to tell me how this compares to typeC ?? Is anybody on both?!



Hmm what is typeC?


----------

